# What to do in Maui-Parents & 2 young kids w/ hole in wallet?



## winger (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh boy, we just looked up and saw that we are leaving for Maui for two weeks on Apr 12th !!!  This is the first time in my life I have not gotten any research/planning done so close to departure date    It has just been a crazy two months with work and two family emergencies and other general life activities.   I am glad we get this break from it all !

*OK, any recommendations for things to do, see? * My little monkeys are now 5 and years old and we are on a TIGHT budget for this trip (maybe too many trips this year combined with spending too much on other stuff???).

BTW, we are staying at the Kaanapali Beach Club (week 1) and Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (week 2).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## julienjay (Apr 1, 2009)

the gold card saved us TONS of money 

http://www.goldcard.hawaiifun.org/

I believe on the first of the month (TODAY) they offer tons of half-price excursions. We saved hundreds.

We also bought the entertainment book for Hawaii. That saved some money. I recall going to the Benihana-style restaurant in Lahaina with the coupon. Hawaii Nature Center was also half price with Entertainment book and was fun - www.hawaiinaturecenter.org.

BUY MAUI REVEALED. That was the best book and told you about all sorts of cheap "locals" places. Maui Tacos on way to hotels from airport was delish!

We did lots of POOL time. Did one luau but it was pricey. Kids ate free at Westin when we were there. That saved some money too.

We brought fishing equipment and took the little ones fishing. They loved that. Also I have been told bring your own snorkeling gear to save on rental fees.

Load up at Costco on groceries!

GOOD LUCK ... we had such a great time! (My kids were 3 and 5 when we went.)

I'm jealous you're going!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2009)

Honestly, when my kids were little their favorite thing to do was spend time at the pool.


----------



## winger (Apr 1, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Honestly, when my kids were little their favorite thing to do was spend time at the pool.



Hi Luanne, but the giant pools are OUT OF SERVICE at both resorts the 2nd week we are there   well, we get ONE day at MMO (we check-in 4/19 and pool shuts down 4/20) and the new towers have two smaller wading pools?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2009)

winger said:


> Hi Luanne, but the giant pools are OUT OF SERVICE at both resorts the 2nd week we are there   well, we get ONE day at MMO (we check-in 4/19 and pool shuts down 4/20) and the new towers have two smaller wading pools?



That would have been a deal breaker for my kids. :hysterical: 

They also liked going to the beach, for for some reason the pool was the preference.  

I'm trying to think of other things we did with them, that they liked, when we used to go to Maui.  If I come up with any bright ideas I'll post them.


----------



## winger (Apr 1, 2009)

julienjay said:


> the gold card saved us TONS of money
> 
> http://www.goldcard.hawaiifun.org/
> 
> ...



Go card - wow what a concept!!! I just checked and they even have one for San Diego (we go there Jun/July), thanks for the tip!  *What is the difference between the one you noted and this?*: http://www.gomauicard.com/whatis.html

Yes, snorkel gear was the first to go into the suitcase!

Costco, yes that went on my todo list last night (right after section the airport pickup details - as we are travelling on two different flights/airlines)

Oh yes, I have THAT Revealed book - I better go find it and start reading tonight (I totally forgot I ordered it last year when we were starting to plan our Maui trip, LOL, what's that saying that memory goes with age?)

We are SO looking forward to just 'getting out of Dodge' , we need some TLC, R&R, and quality family time.


----------



## lawtechie (Apr 1, 2009)

Beach, sand, pots and pans, that's all kids need!!


----------



## julienjay (Apr 1, 2009)

I have used the Go San Diego card ... great with kids bc you can go to Legoland and SD Zoo, I believe. The a3h card just gives you half-price on a lot of stuff. I think the Go Maui card is diff because you pay more upfront and then admission to a lot of attractions is just included.

We took the Trilogy cruise to Lanai with the gold card and I believe it saved us something like $400.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 1, 2009)

winger said:


> Hi Luanne, but the giant pools are OUT OF SERVICE at both resorts the 2nd week we are there



That is just horrible!   Did you know this ahead of time?  That would be a deal breaker for us.  I was going to say just spend lots of time around the pool.

Don't they have an alternative for you?  I can't believe resorts do this to people.

Best of luck and sounds like you have some great ideas from above posters.

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## sdtugger (Apr 1, 2009)

There are three pools at the Marriott Maui Ocean club.  The large super pool will be closed and it is terrific.  But, the other two smaller pools with their hot tubs and water falls, etc. will still be open.  Plus, the resort is bringing in some kind of blow up slide and jump, etc.  I suspect your kids will love it almost as much as the super pool.  And, the super pool really needed some TLC so this will ultimately dramatically improve the property.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cook all your meals and take lunch when you leave for the day.  That's a huge savings right there. Our kids aren't crazy about restaurants anyway.  Buy or bring an ice chest for the car and always take drinks with you when you go out.  Try to buy as much as you can at Costco even if it seems overkill.  It's still cheaper than picking up odds and ends at the grocery store.   We take all our beach toys most of which were under a $1 at Target and Academy.  Take favorite dvds for evenings.

Last time in Waikiki I took the kids to the state art museum (freebie).  Turns out they had a kids area and the kids had a blast.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Jehb2 has great ideas!   Cooking your meals in your unit will sure save lots of money.  To make it easy since this is a vacation, buy some of the pre-made meals at Costco that you just warm up or cook easily in the oven. They have meals like meatloaf with mashed potatoes, stuffed salmon filets, Chicken fettucine, I think I saw an enchilada platter one time. 

 Another very easy meal that is so delicious is Cranberry Chicken.  Take some chicken pieces (whatever you like, I use boneless chicken breasts and boneless thighs) and put them in a baking dish with one can whole cranberry sauce, 1/2 of a 16 oz. bottle catalina dressing and some minced fresh garlic (about 1 tsp.).  Mix this sauce together and pour over chicken, then bake at 350 for 1 hour uncovered.  YUM!  This is so good and takes 5 minutes to throw together.  Serve with a salad or some cut up fruit and you have dinner.  Oh and those Country Crock mashed potatoes in the container in the produce section are actually very good.  They are a real timesaver when on vacation.

Sounds like lots of wonderful pool time around your resort are in your near future.  With kids in tow, this sounds like a lot of fun and is pretty much what we do when we go to Marriott Vacation Club properties.

Have a wonderful family trip!

Janna


----------



## winger (Apr 3, 2009)

Costco is our favorite friend!!! 

The only issue is the missing stove top at our 2nd week (Marriott) - but at our first week, we 'may' have a stove top at KBC. We have to call from costco that day to see if the reps would be nice enough to confirm our unit before our arrival (front desks normally do not divulge this info until you check in) so we can buy appropriate groceries at costco.

we do plan to cook when we can for our outings, at least for our son who is highly allergic to most/all nut products.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 3, 2009)

Beach Beach Beach.

But first go get the Maui Revealed book.  Get it at the bookstore or order it from Amazon and start browsing it.  With those as guides, we go every other year to Hawaii and have only in that time ever done ONE paid excursion with the kids!
It will tell you where to hike, where to snorkel, where to eat.

I have two boys (started going at the ages of 5 & 3, now the're 14 & 12) and we like to keep things on the less expensive side.  One thing that has worked REALLY well for us is to pack lunches in a cooler and/or stop and pick up sandwiches etc at the grocery store as we head out.  For dinners, my kids' absolute favorite thing is to get take-out and then go and eat them at a park on the beach or where ever!  There is a Kentucky Fried Chicken right across from the park in Kihei that we have given a lot of business to over the years.  Look for a pizza take-out, Chinese food, Burger King.....WHATEVER!  And trust me, the kids enjoy eating at a picnic table or a beach towel MUCH more than waiting in line at a restaurant and having to sit still!


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 3, 2009)

If, for some reason, you have to shop at the local super, ask for a membership card - they'll issue you one even if you aren't a resident.  I found this out "after the fact" several years ago.  I assume this is still the practice. I also agree beach, beach, beach.
When my kids were that age, a few beach toys and the ocean kept them busy all day.


----------



## winger (Apr 3, 2009)

I started reading Revealed two nights ago - we got our first day (day after arrival) plan - leave approx 3am for the 2+ hr drive to Haleakala to watch the sunrise. Been packing old, thicker cloths for just that trip and we can donate the cloths (leave in Maui) after we use it.

Called Walmart by the airport and they have lots of smaller foam coolers for under $7 - again we plan to buy and leave behind, good investment!

We are thinking of a Luau the Thurs night before we come back  home - sort of a celebration.  The Myth Of Maui, it costs less than $135 for four of us (kids are free, and internet rate is approx $30 less than calling on the phone !!!) - and a couple of reviews says it's pretty good Luau!

We got our Car rental - Hertz full size for $303 total for the 2 weeks.  

Costco shopping list is in the works...

Hmmm so little time ... keep ideas coming.

How about restaurants?  

We will look at the GOLD card over the weekend, if we buy, they said they can mail to our hotel (mail from west Maui)


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 4, 2009)

winger said:


> We got our Car rental - Hertz full size for $303 total for the 2 weeks.



That's really good.  Did you get any kind of discount (Costco, AAA) or did you just rent directly from hertz.com?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 4, 2009)

When we go we do the Costco stop and load up on food and beverages, you can save quite a bit doing that. We also use the BBQ grills at least every other day and make enough for reheated leftovers.

If we go for a drink somewhere its during happy hour where we can have a few cheap drinks. One we really like in the Cannery Mall is Los Pelones Mexican Bar & Grill. You can sit in the restaurant section and If I recall Margaritas are $1 at 3pm, $2 at 4pm, and $3 at 5pm, or something like that. also Moose Mcgillicuddy's has early bird and drink specials to enjoy. 

You can also shop at Safeway and unlike our Aruba trip recently, not pay exorbitant for your staples.

If you really are fugal, Maui definitely doesn't have to break your bank.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 4, 2009)

The grocery stores also have "take out" counters with different and yummy things.  My kids love tako poke which is kind of a ....hmmmm.....like a pickled octopus salad.  Yum!


----------



## winger (Apr 5, 2009)

MOXJO7282 said:


> When we go we do the Costco stop and load up on food and beverages, you can save quite a bit doing that. We also use the BBQ grills at least every other day and make enough for reheated leftovers.
> 
> If we go for a drink somewhere its during happy hour where we can have a few cheap drinks. One we really like in the Cannery Mall is Los Pelones Mexican Bar & Grill. You can sit in the restaurant section and If I recall Margaritas are $1 at 3pm, $2 at 4pm, and $3 at 5pm, or something like that. also Moose Mcgillicuddy's has early bird and drink specials to enjoy.
> 
> .....


thanks, I don't drink, but DW just takes my share. I have mapped both places on my maps.google.com !


----------



## winger (Apr 5, 2009)

jehb2 said:


> That's really good.  Did you get any kind of discount (Costco, AAA) or did you just rent directly from hertz.com?


orig thru costco got a Budget full size for 381.83.  Then I tried priceline and got this Hertz deal.

Last December (2007) on our Oahu 14 day trip, we got a PL deal that narrowly won over our costco (both Alamo) deal - our find price was $300.77


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2009)

MOXJO7282 said:


> If we go for a drink somewhere its during happy hour where we can have a few cheap drinks. One we really like in the Cannery Mall is Los Pelones Mexican Bar & Grill. You can sit in the restaurant section and If I recall Margaritas are $1 at 3pm, $2 at 4pm, and $3 at 5pm, or something like that.



Here are all their specials:



> Weekly Los Pelones special events include:
> • Happy Hour: Daily 3 p.m. to 6 p.m. ($3 Mexican beers and $3 house margaritas)
> • Monday Night Football: $1 beer dogs and beer specials
> • Taco Tuesdays and Thursdays: $1 beef and chicken tacos, $3 Coronas and house
> ...



Some specials may have changed - so you may want to call before visiting.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 5, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Here are all their specials:
> 
> 
> 
> Some specials may have changed - so you may want to call before visiting.



Yeah that is different than we were there in 2/07. I think even the name changed because I thought it was something like Compardes.


----------



## hibbert6 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Maybe wait a few days...*



winger said:


> I started reading Revealed two nights ago - we got our first day (day after arrival) plan - leave approx 3am for the 2+ hr drive to Haleakala to watch the sunrise. Been packing old, thicker cloths for just that trip and we can donate the cloths (leave in Maui) after we use it.
> 
> )



May I recommend reconsidering when you do Haleakala?  To get up - and get the kids up - at 3am the day after arriving sounds like misery to me.  Even though you'll be flying Westbound to get to Maui (thereby gaining a few hours of sleep time) you'll still be trying to get to sleep in the daylight. You said that the last few months have been stressful - I think what you've planned will push you right over the edge!   I think waiting an extra day or two might be a good idea... Also, after a few days of beach and (hopefully) pool time, the volcano would be an interesting "break" from the routine.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2009)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Yeah that is different than we were there in 2/07. I think even the name changed because I thought it was something like Compardes.



Yes - It used to be "Compadres." 

The new owners are former employees.


----------



## julienjay (Apr 6, 2009)

In my opinion, best restaurant in Maui is MAMA'S FISH HOUSE. It is NOT cheap but it is a once-in-a-lifetime experience.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 6, 2009)

julienjay said:


> In my opinion, best restaurant in Maui is MAMA'S FISH HOUSE. It is NOT cheap but it is a once-in-a-lifetime experience.



One of my favorite restaurants, too, but I wouldn't go with a young child.  

If you do get there, stop by Hookipa to watch the surfers and wind surfers.  You can chat up with the locals, too.


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 7, 2009)

For a fairly reasonable dinner take them to Cheeseburgers in Paradise and get them a drink in the color changing glass.  It changes color when something cold is put in it, and they get to keep the glass.  My son really liked that on our first trip.


----------



## mepiccolo (Apr 11, 2009)

We take certain staples with us in our luggage, like peanut butter, jelly, mac n cheese boxes, stuff that travels well.  Food is so much more expensive in Hawaii so this really helps.  We have found that planning our meals and then buying groceries helps in not buying too much stuff we don't end up using.  Really, kids are good with sand toys and the beach.  The aquarium in Maui is nice, but on the expensive side and nothing more special than the aquariums we have near home.  The sugar cane train near WKORV is a big disappointment and expensive for what it is...a slow, boring ride to a small store.  Actually made me nauseaus and my kids (then 3 and 4) couldn't wait for it to be over.  BJ's Pizza in Lahaina is very reasonable and very kid friendly.  We eat there normally twice the week we are in Maui each year.  I've never eaten there but I've heard Aloha Mixed plate in Lahaina is very good and reasonably priced as well.  We love to barbecue when we are in Maui - our favorite meals in Maui are actually the ones we make at our resort and eat on our balcony at sunset (OF Center at WKORV)...better view than any restaurant in Maui, and my husband the cook is pretty cute to look at too!  I'm such a lucky girl!


----------



## winger (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice so far. The family is split up tonight, dw and ds are in lax tending to ailing parents and me and dd are near sfo in a hotel ready for the early morning flight. We are all meeting up tomorrow at ogg!

We prob won't be going to mama's fishhouse bc of the 2 young children, BUT we will when they are older! I have several coworkers and friends who highly recommend it also!

Keep the ideas coming, we will be out there for two full weeks. But first, we will do the costco and walmart runs once we land, that's for sure.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 12, 2009)

winger said:


> Thanks for the advice so far. The family is split up tonight, dw and ds are in lax tending to ailing parents and me and dd are near sfo in a hotel ready for the early morning flight. We are all meeting up tomorrow at ogg!
> 
> We prob won't be going to mama's fishhouse bc of the 2 young children, BUT we will when they are older! I have several coworkers and friends who highly recommend it also!
> 
> Keep the ideas coming, we will be out there for two full weeks. But first, we will do the costco and walmart runs once we land, that's for sure.



I am sending you a PM. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## winger (Apr 13, 2009)

*Update*

Just an update since I have a couple of minutes...arrival was easy - but Costco was CLOSED for easter sunday, so we just got our ice chest, blue ice (all under $9) and a couple of snacks at walmart, then stopped off at Lahaina's safeway on the way to Kaanapali Beach Club - got a dozen of their yummy artisan bagels (only $5 for a dozen) and a couple of days worth of food and water.  Check in at the resort was easy with early dinner and pool time and bedtime.

although I was up at 1:45AM, we decided to let the kids sleep in, they both had crazy last days on the mainland - we will do Haleakala tomorrow morning followed by our Costco run on the way back to the resort.

Aloha !


----------

